# Obama's Inauguration



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 20, 2009)

Who's watching it?
I wish I could see it till the end, but I have to go to theatre practice. Watched it till Rick Warren's speech (he's still a dick), will see rest once I come back home.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 20, 2009)

obawwwma

another big media circus about predominantly nothing


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm watching it.
I'm just waiting for something actually to happen. These speeches are a tad boring.

Well, I know a lot of it will me Obama's speech, but that's different.

EDIT:
Damn I missed the actual... thing. D:

I looked away and now he's on his speech already.


----------



## see ya (Jan 20, 2009)

You silly Europeans. 

I'm watching it now. It's pretty epic. This really means a lot to America, what with having our first black president and finally FINALLY *FINALLY* having that idiot Bush out of office.


----------



## Valor (Jan 20, 2009)

Whoh...

Obama's black?


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 20, 2009)

I love how the chief justice fucked up the oath of office


----------



## Retsu (Jan 20, 2009)

Skymin said:


> first black president


He's not the first black president. He's the 44th president of the United States.


----------



## see ya (Jan 20, 2009)

Retsu said:


> He's not the first black president. He's the 44th president of the United States.


Well, it does mean something. We're talking less than 60 years after the huge Civil Rights Movement and Dr. King, but yeah. He's also the 44th president, and that's what matters in the end.

And you know what? Even if he doesn't deliver in every single thing he says? WHO CARES? It's still a huge step in the right direction for a country that's been in a steady decay over the past 8 years. And it's so freaking nice to have someone who's not preaching doom and gloom and fear every five seconds.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 20, 2009)

emphasis on "first black president"


----------



## Retsu (Jan 20, 2009)

Skymin said:


> Well, it does mean something. We're talking less than 60 years after the huge Civil Rights Movement and Dr. King, but yeah. He's also the 44th president, and that's what matters in the end.


Civil rights fucking has nothing to do with it. People who celebrate the fact that he's black aren't seeing the larger picture. Did we celebrate the first president with green eyes?


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Jan 20, 2009)

Haha, he was reciting the Oath of Office, and the Chief Justice had to repeat it because Obama couldn't remember the whole thing.


----------



## see ya (Jan 20, 2009)

Retsu said:


> Civil rights fucking has nothing to do with it. People who celebrate the fact that he's black aren't seeing the larger picture. Did we celebrate the first president with green eyes?


I am seeing the larger picture. Geez, I'm not celebrating him because he's black. I'm celebrating him because he's a great person and he's incredibly good for this country.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 20, 2009)

Skymin said:


> I am seeing the larger picture. Geez, I'm not celebrating him because he's black. I'm celebrating him because he's a great person and he's incredibly good for this country.


I agree!

But statements like this never cease to annoy me:


> This really means a lot to America, what with having our first black president


----------



## see ya (Jan 20, 2009)

Alright, sorry. Didn't mean to offend. :D

Yay for terrible wording... :P


----------



## Retsu (Jan 20, 2009)

You weren't offending anyone. ^^;


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 20, 2009)

you are celebrating a president and sucking his collective dick

that's pretty bad


----------



## Retsu (Jan 20, 2009)

Watershed rebels against the system, guys. Don't listen to him.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 20, 2009)

Chewy the Crispy Crunch said:


> Haha, he was reciting the Oath of Office, and the Chief Justice had to repeat it because Obama couldn't remember the whole thing.


No, it was definitely the Chief Justice. He got a few words flipped and Obama gave him a "uh, are you _sure_ that's it?" look.


----------



## see ya (Jan 20, 2009)

Yay, Obama already has policy changes in store. 

For one, the US is revamping their anti-AIDS campaign in poor African nations, no longer just telling them "Umm...abstinence!" and opting to give them real birth control and access to safe abortions.


----------



## Aenrhien (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't really care enough about politics to want to watch it. I'll hear all about it when my mother gets home, so watching it would really just bore me to death twice today. Yay, we're getting a new president, all that really means is someone else to lie to us.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 20, 2009)

Obama seems like
a nice man. I hope he isn't
secretly crazy.

I am not a silly
European', I'm just in
terested in this!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 20, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> No, it was definitely the Chief Justice. He got a few words flipped and Obama gave him a "uh, are you _sure_ that's it?" look.


Roberts did mess up, but after Obama paused to let Roberts correct himself, Obama messed it up anyway and repeated Roberts' mistake.

They both botched it. Oh well.


----------



## Minish (Jan 20, 2009)

Retsu said:


> Civil rights fucking has nothing to do with it. People who celebrate the fact that he's black aren't seeing the larger picture. Did we celebrate the first president with green eyes?


That's how the world _should_ see race and colour, but they don't. So yes, this is quite a spectacular thing to happen, and is quite an accomplishment - ten or twenty years ago the USA would never have voted in a black president.

Since this tells us the entire country aren't narrow-minded, racist bastards, it _is_ a step in the right direction.


----------



## see ya (Jan 20, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> That's how the world _should_ see race and colour, but they don't. So yes, this is quite a spectacular thing to happen, and is quite an accomplishment - ten or twenty years ago the USA would never have voted in a black president.
> 
> Since this tells us the entire country aren't narrow-minded, racist bastards, it _is_ a step in the right direction.


^ This is what I meant to say. I just worded it terribly. :P I decided to just drop it, because there' no point in arguing with people who agree on the bigger picture.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 20, 2009)

I saw it. Some of the speeches were dull and some a bit meaningless but i'm happy Obama completed the ceremony unharmed and is now the president of America.

*I didn't expect him to stutter but hey, that has *got* to be nervous.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 20, 2009)

I missed it, because I slept in pretty late today. ^^;; Heh. But I do have to say that I'm stoked that Obama is the president now.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Jan 20, 2009)

Not meaning to say something about an event that has little to do with my homeland of the Land of Eng, but isn't Obama half black? Someone told me that he was mixed race, so he's not _totally_ black. If that makes sense and is true. 

Either way, I didn't watch it. It was shown on BBC but meh... =/'''


----------



## Astro (Jan 20, 2009)

Aww.. I missed it, his speech could've helped me in History. I can watch it on the Iplayer right?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 20, 2009)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Not meaning to say something about an event that has little to do with my homeland of the Land of Eng, but isn't Obama half black? Someone told me that he was mixed race, so he's not _totally_ black. If that makes sense and is true.
> 
> Either way, I didn't watch it. It was shown on BBC but meh... =/'''


That is correct; he is half white.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 20, 2009)

We made a big event out of the inauguration at school today; we got called back into homeroom to watch it while it was on, and my homeroom ordered pizza. :p It was great fun.

Hooray for Obama!


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

When the news channels (and most people, rather) will stop saying "this is the most historic inauguration ever!" I will be happy.


----------



## Pikachu (Jan 20, 2009)

My biology teacher allowed us to spend the entire period watching the Inaugauration of President Obama. (We didn't see the beginning.) It was cool.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 20, 2009)

Even if he's 'only' half-black what matters is the way he looks. Do you think he'd get served in a restaurant fifty years ago?
And him being black is kind of important because racism is still very present everywhere. That a black man became leader of the most powerful country on Earth is awesome. Mostly because he's a good person and I think he's a breath of fresh air after Bush, but the fact that America showed it can get over what should be a trivial detail (his skin colour) is very good.

I'm going to watch the whole thing tomorrow after school, I can't miss the first actual inauguration I can watch and understand. (when i was little i wanted bush to win because i thought he was more handsome than gore haha :v)


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Even if he's 'only' half-black what matters is the way he looks. Do you think he'd get served in a restaurant fifty years ago?
> And him being black is kind of important because racism is still very present everywhere. That a black man became leader of the most powerful country on Earth is awesome. Mostly because he's a good person and I think he's a breath of fresh air after Bush, but the fact that America showed it can get over what should be a trivial detail (his skin colour) is very good.
> 
> I'm going to watch the whole thing tomorrow after school, I can't miss the first actual inauguration I can watch and understand. (when i was little i wanted bush to win because i thought he was more handsome than gore haha :v)


haha my parents said "bush is better because gore/kerry is an idiot," and i swallowed it whole.
i was in first/fifth grade, though, so it's not like i was deciding everything for myself at the time.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 20, 2009)

We got out of school because of traffic. (I live in Virginia, it's a wreak.) Dad let me miss it and now I'm sad I missed it.

Ah, well. I'm just happy we have someone with half-a-brain in office.


----------



## nastypass (Jan 20, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> (when i was little i wanted bush to win because i thought he was more handsome than gore haha :v)


(psh _i_ wanted him to win because he has my first name for a middle name and didn't even know who he ran against until the election was over)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 20, 2009)

woop woop woop woop

Watched it all day during school. There was massive cheering, even a few parties. My class stole cake from one such, and it was gooooood. :]

But I kept smelling bagels through the whole thing. :/

(pffft i wanted him to win because of gore's last name and because my grandma told me too oh god was i a stupid 8 year old)


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 20, 2009)

did anyone else have an lol moment when that guy said "the black won't have to get in back, the brown can stick around, the yellow can be mellow, and the red man can get ahead, man"? that was some funny stuff.

anyway, I saw it in school and it was cool except this kid who I hate was being an attentionwhore the whole time, all "HOORAY OUR COUNTRY IS SLOWLY TURNING TO COMMUNISM" and I wanted to punch him. >(


----------



## spaekle (Jan 20, 2009)

Also in the "I wanted Bush to win for a stupid reason" wagon; I was 12/13 and believed everything my parents said. :( 



> did anyone else have an lol moment when that guy said "the black won't have to get in back, the brown can stick around, the yellow can be mellow, and the red man can get ahead, man"? that was some funny stuff.


I didn't see the part, but everyone in my class was laughing at that pastor guy when he put really weird emphasis on Obama's daughters' names. Like he was trying to say them in some unidentifiable foreign accent or something. Hard to explain. D:


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> anyway, I saw it in school and it was cool except this kid who I hate was being an attentionwhore the whole time, all "HOORAY OUR COUNTRY IS SLOWLY TURNING TO COMMUNISM" and I wanted to punch him. >(


was e being sarcastic?

if so: he is an idiot who hates obama and does not know of his policies
if not: he is an idiot who does not know of obama's policies

next time i hear socialism = communism i will fucking kill


----------



## Mirry (Jan 20, 2009)

Zeta's post makes me feel quite glad that I didn't have school today. Because if there were I'd have had to hear people shouting about how Obama = communism tenfold. The overwhelming majority of my classmates are dumbasses to say the least.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh that's nothing. My entire family (particularly the ones that voted for him) are going to hear about how Obama = Antichrist from my grandma and most of the church she belongs to nonstop for months.
And they just don't give uuuuuup ><


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 20, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Also in the "I wanted Bush to win for a stupid reason" wagon; I was 12/13 and believed everything my parents said. :(
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see the part, but everyone in my class was laughing at that pastor guy when he put really weird emphasis on Obama's daughters' names. Like he was trying to say them in some unidentifiable foreign accent or something. Hard to explain. D:


Oh I watched this, and ugh I know, that guy did say their names weird D:
and that lady who sang "Freedom Ring" Sounded _awful_ I wanted to punch her >:[
Yay Obama~
But yesterday on the news all they where talking about was "EVERYONE is wondering what Micheal Obama is going to wear to the Inaugural ball!" But mentioned almost nothing else. Why I ask, is it so fucking important what Mrs.Obama is wearing? They made it seem as if that's all that matters >:[



> My entire family (particularly the ones that voted for him) are going to hear about how Obama = Antichrist from my grandma and most of the church she belongs to nonstop for months.


Wtf >:[


----------



## H-land (Jan 20, 2009)

I got to see 'Bama today.
There we no boos, though, but only hurrays,
And maybe one or two laughs,
That did only get passed
When Obama didn't know what to say.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 20, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> Oh that's nothing. My entire family (particularly the ones that voted for him) are going to hear about how Obama = Antichrist from my grandma and most of the church she belongs to nonstop for months.
> And they just don't give uuuuuup ><


That actually sounds like my mom's side of the family. Nice people but... I had to spend all of Christmas Eve listening about how Obama is not a US citizen, how he's a Muslim terrorist, how he's the Antichrist, how he's going to take away their precious guns, blah blah blah...


----------



## turbler (Jan 21, 2009)

the only bad part of it was my whole school had to watch it while it destroyed our lunchtime (thank the lord thta i had randomly packed a light lunch and a meal replacement)(i do that sometimes :D)! but still... not very exciting...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 21, 2009)

One of my teachers put it on during class, but I elected to play my DS instead of watching...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 21, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> did anyone else have an lol moment when that guy said "the black won't have to get in back, the brown can stick around, the yellow can be mellow, and the red man can get ahead, man"? that was some funny stuff.


Yeah, I saw that. That was awesome. His speech was awesome. It could just be that I'm an ass, but when Obama was mentioning something about "a nation of Christians and Muslims, Jews and Hindus, and non-believers", I totally squealed. Finally someone decided to realize our existence...


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 21, 2009)

I watched it. Nobody in the class paid attention. I did though. :o

The lady that was wearing the red jacket thing, she was bothering me. Not only the way she talked, but there was one piece of curly, weird, hair that kept blowing back and forth but none of the other pieces were.

"A nation of Christians and Muslims, Jews and Hindus, and non-believers". That made me happy too. :)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 21, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> when Obama was mentioning something about "a nation of Christians and Muslims, Jews and Hindus, and non-believers", I totally squealed. Finally someone decided to realize our existence...





Dewgongeru said:


> "A nation of Christians and Muslims, Jews and Hindus, and non-believers". That made me happy too. :)


While us Buddhists were left out in the cold. v_v

Something to lighten up with.



			
				Barack Obama said:
			
		

> My fellow Americans, today is a sticky day. You have shown the world that "hope" is not just another word for "music", and that "change" is not only something we can believe in again, but something we can actually defenestrate.
> 
> Today we celebrate, but let there be no mistake – America faces compact and sweet challenges like never before. Our economy is infectious. Americans can barely afford their mortgages, let alone have enough money left over for communists. Our healthcare system is black. If your middle finger is sick and you don't have insurance, you might as well call a dentist. And America's image overseas is tarnished like a watch flashlight. But bribing together we can right this ship, and set a course for Texas.
> 
> Finally, I must thank my reactionary family, my loud campaign volunteers, but most of all, I want to thank the Chinese for making this historic occasion possible. Of course, I must also thank you, President Bush, for years of corrupting the American people. Without your poor efforts, none of this would have been possible.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 21, 2009)

Eeee, it was good. Me and my friends went all the way over to the student bar that was showing the inauguration on a massive screen and it was absolutely packed and completely silent while he was giving his speech and everyone cheered after he'd been sworn in. 

...then we drunk lots. And it was good.

I'm very much amused about how anti-Republican (specifically anti-Bush) the BBC is. I expecially loved all the snide "Public opinion of Bush is that he's a piece of crap" (or something to that effect) comments.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 21, 2009)

> My fellow Americans, today is a Old day. You have shown the world that "hope" is not just another word for "Poo", and that "change" is not only something we can believe in again, but something we can actually Jump.
> 
> Today we celebrate, but let there be no mistake – America faces Tired and Smart challenges like never before. Our economy is Dumb. Americans can barely afford their mortgages, let alone have enough money left over for Quesadillas. Our healthcare system is Cool. If your Foot is sick and you don't have insurance, you might as well call a Movie star. And America's image overseas is tarnished like a Knife Ball. But Kicking together we can right this ship, and set a course for Hell.
> 
> Finally, I must thank my Awesome family, my Boreing campaign volunteers, but most of all, I want to thank Satan for making this historic occasion possible. Of course, I must also thank you, President Bush, for years of Bouncing the American people. Without your Hyper efforts, none of this would have been possible.





> My fellow Americans, today is a Awful day. You have shown the world that "hope" is not just another word for "Monster", and that "change" is not only something we can believe in again, but something we can actually Bounce.
> 
> Today we celebrate, but let there be no mistake – America faces Music and Letter challenges like never before. Our economy is Tie. Americans can barely afford their mortgages, let alone have enough money left over for Tigers. Our healthcare system is Valor. If your Nose is sick and you don't have insurance, you might as well call a Rock star. And America's image overseas is tarnished like a Dragon Oven. But Pumping together we can right this ship, and set a course for Mexico.
> 
> Finally, I must thank my Terrible family, my Magnificent campaign volunteers, but most of all, I want to thank Hitler for making this historic occasion possible. Of course, I must also thank you, President Bush, for years of Killing the American people. Without your Jelly efforts, none of this would have been possible.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 21, 2009)

> My fellow Americans, today is a wonderous day. You have shown the world that "hope" is not just another word for "vodka", and that "change" is not only something we can believe in again, but something we can actually consume.
> 
> Today we celebrate, but let there be no mistake – America faces fat and natural challenges like never before. Our economy is stinky. Americans can barely afford their mortgages, let alone have enough money left over for drugs. Our healthcare system is curious. If your nostril is sick and you don't have insurance, you might as well call a psychologist. And America's image overseas is tarnished like a painting maverick. But dying together we can right this ship, and set a course for the Rappahannock River.
> 
> Finally, I must thank my irrational family, my sleepy campaign volunteers, but most of all, I want to thank atheists for making this historic occasion possible. Of course, I must also thank you, President Bush, for years of drinking the American people. Without your friendly efforts, none of this would have been possible.


Anyway, I greatly enjoyed the inaguration. If anyone was watching the ball, can you tell me _what_ the little white dots on Michelle's dress were? Were they feathers, or pom-poms, or bits of fabric, or....?


----------



## Anything (Jan 21, 2009)

I only got to watch half of it, unfortunately. Well, I can always watch the other half online. And i already know what he talks aabout. He really just says the same things in all of his other speeches.


----------



## see ya (Jan 21, 2009)

Not Barack Obama said:
			
		

> My fellow Americans, today is a tasty day. You have shown the world that "hope" is not just another word for "kittens", and that "change" is not only something we can believe in again, but something we can actually grin.
> 
> Today we celebrate, but let there be no mistake – America faces hot and cold challenges like never before. Our economy is lukewarm. Americans can barely afford their mortgages, let alone have enough money left over for werewolves. Our healthcare system is bloody. If your left big toe is sick and you don't have insurance, you might as well call a Proctologist. And America's image overseas is tarnished like a ice cube meat loaf. But flapping together we can right this ship, and set a course for your house.
> 
> Finally, I must thank my loud family, my electrifying campaign volunteers, but most of all, I want to thank Mexicans for making this historic occasion possible. Of course, I must also thank you, President Bush, for years of panting the American people. Without your wet efforts, none of this would have been possible.


:3


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 21, 2009)

I saw the end of Obama's speech at school. Actually, we watched the inauguration in the two classes I least expected the teachers to have it on, precalc and band. But anyway, I heard the end of his speech. He's definitely an inspirational speaker.

However, I'm not swayed by words. Words are powerful, yes, but words don't always tell the truth and words don't always cement promises. So I won't have a true opinion on this until he does something.

I admit I never really did any research on either of the candidates, so I can't say who I would have voted for and I can't say who I supported. But... in the words of my band director, he is President to all of us now. He is _our_ President, for all of America. ((Okay, so those weren't _exactly_ my band director's words; I changed it so it made more gramatical sense. xD))

I mean, America voted for him, and America chose him. So I'll respect him, and I'll support him until I find reason not to.


----------



## ESP (Jan 21, 2009)

Watched the inauguration in school. We had it on a projector in the auditorium.

And one of my friends caught Obama making a mistake. There have only been 43 people to take the oath of office, not 44.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 21, 2009)

He said that after he took the oath, didn't he? So there _would_ be 44? Unless one president didn't take the oath, for some reason...


----------



## ESP (Jan 21, 2009)

Grover Cleveland served 2 nonconsecutive terms as president. So Obama is the 44th president, but the 43rd man to get sworn in.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 21, 2009)

Why do they treat Grover Cleveland as two separate presidents, anyway?


----------



## ESP (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know. It's less confusing that way?


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 21, 2009)

Retsu said:


> People who celebrate the fact that he's black aren't seeing the larger picture. Did we celebrate the first president with green eyes?





			
				The BBC Website said:
			
		

> Alex Andrade, 24, an unemployed black Brazilian living in the Cantaglo slum of Rio de Janeiro, expressed some of the new US president's appeal to the wider world.
> 
> "Blacks face so much discrimination here," he told the Associated Press.
> "Now with a black man in charge of such an important country, it might help decrease the racism in Brazil."


Last time I checked, people with green eyes didn't have to put up with daily harassment. I agree completely that a president should be chosen for their ability to lead the people and nothing else, but the fact he's black is a massive leap forward for a huge number of communities and gives hope to millions of people, so making it out to be an insignificant detail is a little insensitive. :/


----------



## Alexi (Jan 21, 2009)

I watched it in Government, it was cool, though I felt like I had just gone to church after. >> Whatever, it was cool.


----------



## Valor (Jan 21, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Last time I checked, people with green eyes didn't have to put up with daily harassment. I agree completely that a president should be chosen for their ability to lead the people and nothing else, but the fact he's black is a massive leap forward for a huge number of communities and gives hope to millions of people, so making it out to be an insignificant detail is a little insensitive. :/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRYmudWEUSo

The fact that people still SEE skin color as a difference is discrimination in itself. All you're doing is "HEY HE'S BLACK LET'S REMIND OURSELVES WE NEED TO BE EQUAL". We shouldn't be _needing_ to point out skin color to show that we're advancing from the cesspools of discrimination. That's still pointing out the differences in people. Which, as always, is discrimination. So! What did we learn today?


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 21, 2009)

You are trying too hard. Yes, of course, in an ideal world the president's race should be just as trivial as the color of his eyes, but this is _not_ an ideal world, and precisely that _makes_ his race tremendously important. Before we can achieve the ideal world in which race doesn't matter at all, we first need to achieve a world where a member of a racial minority is _capable_ of being elected by a majority vote, and _face it_, before his election, we all feared that we were not yet living even in that world.

The United States electing a black president proves that _we are getting there_, and therefore should rightfully strike hope into the hearts of those who care about equality. Yes, of course we all hope that in the future the election of a black president will be no more of a cause for special regard than the election of a green-eyed one, but if you can't accept that today, _yes_, it is a _very_ momentous occasion, you are merely deluding yourself.



			
				Valor said:
			
		

> The fact that people still SEE skin color as a difference is discrimination in itself.


No, it is not. Are you discriminating when you notice a person's eye color? Pretending people aren't different or that we can't identify a black person as being black is silly. Discrimination is not about recognizing those differences; it's about when we treat these differences like they intrinsically mean something more about the person than what they actually do.

Eye colors exist; they're just another bit of a person's appearance, and generally we treat eye color as just being, well, eye color. There is absolutely nothing wrong with this. Race exists as well; it's a simple matter of descent, and there is no reason to think that recognizing the existence of different races is harmful to anyone. Racism is when people consciously or subconsciously think of race as transcending just that matter of where your ancestors happen to have come from. Acknowledging that Obama is black and that we all feared the US was fundamentally too racist for him to have a chance before they proved us wrong is not remotely discriminatory.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 22, 2009)

^ Thank you :)

Minorities gaining recognition on such a massive scale as the president is absolutely _huge._ I remember Obama mentioning gays in his victory speech back in November (just after the amendment to ban gay marriage in California et al was made); it was a small mention, something along the lines of "...and all people; white, black, male, female, [...] gay, straight..." and it sent massive shockwaves through the LGBT community; 



> "Oh my God, I cried, I screamed, I stayed up until four in the morning and then went to sleep. When I woke up at eight I was so happy.
> "I cannot ever remember an American statesman, never mind President, even mentioning anybody gay. I cannot tell you how chuffed I am."





> "Admittedly our new start turned out to be something of a damp squib. The fact that in his speech spoke not just of the diversity and ethnicity of the States but mentioned gay people and straight people – he is the first President to address the wider community and not everyone is a gun-toting, tobacco-chewing redneck from Texas. May he live long and prosper."


Maybe one day there will be a time when human beings are recognised by everyone for who they are and not what they are. But until that happens, people can and should celebrate the baby steps (or, indeed, great leaps forward) the world as a whole is taking towards achieving equality.


----------



## see ya (Jan 23, 2009)

Obama's inauguration was broadcast farther than anyone had really expected.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 24, 2009)

Skymin said:


> Obama's inauguration was broadcast farther than anyone had really expected.


Fiddlesticks.

They forgot to show the party in New Earth.


----------



## Valor (Jan 28, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> You are trying too hard. Yes, of course, in an ideal world the president's race should be just as trivial as the color of his eyes, but this is _not_ an ideal world, and precisely that _makes_ his race tremendously important. Before we can achieve the ideal world in which race doesn't matter at all, we first need to achieve a world where a member of a racial minority is _capable_ of being elected by a majority vote, and _face it_, before his election, we all feared that we were not yet living even in that world.


Oh, so we should give up on living in a perfect world, huh?

HEY GUYS, CANCEL RESEARCHING BETTER TREATMENT FOR CANCER, FOREGO ON FINDING A BETTER SOURCE FOR POWER, AND FOR GOD'S SAKE GET RID OF ANY HELP FOR THOSE WITH AIDS.



> The United States electing a black president proves that _we are getting there_, and therefore should rightfully strike hope into the hearts of those who care about equality. Yes, of course we all hope that in the future the election of a black president will be no more of a cause for special regard than the election of a green-eyed one, but if you can't accept that today, _yes_, it is a _very_ momentous occasion, you are merely deluding yourself.


Why should we have to settle for less? There's no reason. The baby steps you're claiming we're making is not enough. We still have gays that are racist, Asians that despise Christianity, and oh God all of those religious organizations that are against each other. Why not start with an actual example for everyone else to follow? Otherwise it's going to be small step, everyone makes a small step, silence until someone else makes a small step and everyone else follows that same small step.



> No, it is not. Are you discriminating when you notice a person's eye color? Pretending people aren't different or that we can't identify a black person as being black is silly. Discrimination is not about recognizing those differences; it's about when we treat these differences like they intrinsically mean something more about the person than what they actually do.


I never notice one's eye color myself, but that's not the point. Well, actually, it is, but still.

Discrimination doesn't just mean hating a group of people. It can mean anything that involves an illogical basis of an entire group of a species, be it gender, race, religion, sexuality, whatever. Voting Obama in because he's half black isn't just discrimination, it's _reverse discrimination._ It's actually rather common, usually because people panic and try to prove that they are, in fact, not discriminate. The result is just a different degree. 



> Eye colors exist; they're just another bit of a person's appearance, and generally we treat eye color as just being, well, eye color. There is absolutely nothing wrong with this. Race exists as well; it's a simple matter of descent, and there is no reason to think that recognizing the existence of different races is harmful to anyone. Racism is when people consciously or subconsciously think of race as transcending just that matter of where your ancestors happen to have come from. Acknowledging that Obama is black and that we all feared the US was fundamentally too racist for him to have a chance before they proved us wrong is not remotely discriminatory.


Once a person starts comparing their past to someone else's, they're going to wonder who's the better one. It's instinct to be competitive, but sadly it tends to boil down to one's accomplishments in life.

Why wouldn't we be ready? Why should America be based off of stereotypical racist curs in the South? That right there is discrimination.



Dannichu said:


> ^ Thank you :)


Boy, you just love hiding behind someone else in order to make your point, don't you?



> Minorities gaining recognition on such a massive scale as the president is absolutely _huge._ I remember Obama mentioning gays in his victory speech back in November (just after the amendment to ban gay marriage in California et al was made); it was a small mention, something along the lines of "...and all people; white, black, male, female, [...] gay, straight..." and it sent massive shockwaves through the LGBT community;


Yeah, I'm sure all of them just loved seeing Obama get elected.

A small mention? They're getting riled up over a _reference?_ That there is settling for less than what people deserve.



> Maybe one day there will be a time when human beings are recognised by everyone for who they are and not what they are. But until that happens, people can and should celebrate the baby steps (or, indeed, great leaps forward) the world as a whole is taking towards achieving equality.


Aaaaaand you're just repeating what I just responded to. Way to go.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 28, 2009)

Valor said:


> Oh, so we should give up on living in a perfect world, huh?
> 
> HEY GUYS, CANCEL RESEARCHING BETTER TREATMENT FOR CANCER, FOREGO ON FINDING A BETTER SOURCE FOR POWER, AND FOR GOD'S SAKE GET RID OF ANY HELP FOR THOSE WITH AIDS.


Haha yes that's exactly what she said!

What she, and other people like myself, are saying is that the world isn't perfect or ideal, it will never be, but in a case like racism, getting people of races other than the predominant in the country elected into places of power is a great step because it shows people can get over what should be a small difference to get to the important aspects, i.e. the policies of said person.
Because seriously, ignoring our differences is stupid, what's important is accepting them. 

I seriously don't see how you got to 'LET'S NOT MAKE PROGRESS' from 'Hey a guy got elected despite being different, that's great'.



> Why should we have to settle for less? There's no reason. The baby steps you're claiming we're making is not enough. We still have gays that are racist, Asians that despise Christianity, and oh God all of those religious organizations that are against each other. Why not start with an actual example for everyone else to follow? Otherwise it's going to be small step, everyone makes a small step, silence until someone else makes a small step and everyone else follows that same small step.


Wow, again, _people are different_. People have different opinions: holy shit. Contact the fucking press. In other headlines: sky blue, water wet. Obviously, different opinions can be wrong, but we're not discriminating against anyone by saying 'yes, black people can set their sights as high as any white person and succeed.'
What example do you want to set? Again: a person, who fifty years ago wouldn't have found work in a restaurant, has been elected leader of the most powerful country on Earth. It's a big step. Seriously, we could ignore the fact that a black guy got elected and pretend we're all the same colour but that's dumb and creepy. Differences makes people who they are. There's just douchebags who think those who are different are inferior, so celebrating the fact that those people were proven wrong is perfectly normal.
I mean I'd personally be celebrating even if he was white or whatever, just having a Democrat leading the country is awesome.



> I never notice one's eye color myself, but that's not the point. Well, actually, it is, but still.
> 
> Discrimination doesn't just mean hating a group of people. It can mean anything that involves an illogical basis of an entire group of a species, be it gender, race, religion, sexuality, whatever. Voting Obama in because he's half black isn't just discrimination, it's _reverse discrimination._ It's actually rather common, usually because people panic and try to prove that they are, in fact, not discriminate. The result is just a different degree.


Oh yeah, we should just pretend everyone's the same and live in a flat, grey world. Awesome!
Sure, people who didn't vote for Obama because he's black are stupid. People who voted for Obama just because he's black are stupid. Recognizing that he's black and still got elected and that there's less racism then before isn't stupid. Do you want him to renounce his blackness? Should we end Martin Luther King Day, because it reminds us of how some black guy complained about how black people were (and often still are) mistreated in society? Should he just have shut up? Yeah, I'm sure we'd be very far if no one ever talked about differences.
By that logic, any activist should shut up. Gay rights activists? Fuck them, talking about why they're different. Black activists? Fuck off, how dare they remind us that they're different. Women's rights? Jesus, don't get me started.



> Why wouldn't we be ready? Why should America be based off of stereotypical racist curs in the South? That right there is discrimination.


white man's burden

Because the west as a whole (yes, even Europe!) is shitty and discriminatory. If a black man got elected president in France tomorrow, I'd still be happy because hey, France got over itself and elected someone who isn't a white man! Hell, I was disappointed when Segolene didn't get elected because I knew it was because she's a woman.
There's a man who's going to run for President in a couple of year. He's very popular, especially in Paris, good policies, and he has great chances of being the next French leader. He happens to be gay, and he's already gotten shot because of it. You can bet I'll be happy that France got over itself and elected a homosexual man if he wins.



> Boy, you just love hiding behind someone else in order to make your point, don't you?


Why so bitter. Dannichu just agreed with someone.



> Yeah, I'm sure all of them just loved seeing Obama get elected.


People who are different also have different opinions? _Holy ffffuuucckkk, amazing!_
It couldn't be that Dannichu was talking about the vast majority and not some group who thinks everyone's against them. Sure, I thought Rick Warren was a shitty choice as well but saying Obama's a homophobe is retarded and those people just like to pretend everyone's against them.



> A small mention? They're getting riled up over a _reference?_ That there is settling for less than what people deserve.


Considering gay people are treated like shit in many parts of America, getting mentioned in one of the most important speeches in America is a pretty big deal, yeah.

This part and the above one about blacks settling for small things kind of perplexes me. Do you want people to ignore small steps and only react to huge things (like 'Gay marriage legal in the *whole world* as from now!' and shunning those who get happy when one country legalizes it)? We'd never get anywhere! Rome wasn't built in a day and acceptance takes a shitload of time to even start.


----------



## Valor (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah, you're right. Rather assholeish of me to undermine these steps. If they're working together that well, then it essentially is one big step.

I concede. I'm wrong.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 28, 2009)

> He happens to be gay, and he's already gotten shot because of it. You can bet I'll be happy that France got over itself and elected a homosexual man if he wins.


Stabbed, wasn't it?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 28, 2009)

Valor said:


> Ah, you're right. Rather assholeish of me to undermine these steps. If they're working together that well, then it essentially is one big step.
> 
> I concede. I'm wrong.


It's okay, I'm sorry if I seemed a bit rude. I always do.



opaltiger said:


> Stabbed, wasn't it?


Oh yeah, durr. For some reason I thought he got shot, may have read it somewhere. Well, better to get stabbed than shot, I supposed.
Guy who stabbed him said he did it because he 'hated politicians, the Socialist Party, and the homosexuals' so I guess Bertrand just got the unlucky number thrice.


----------

